# Change in Civil Service Appointment Procedures



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

Anyone care to comment on how this going to affect the civil service system?

Civil Service News

Because of recent budget reductions, the Human Resources Division (HRD) will begin delegating the civil service appointment and promotion approval process to municipalities effective September 1, 2009. We plan to contact you to schedule meetings to learn about your needs as we plan this transition.

Before any process is finalized, we will be soliciting your feedback and suggestions.

HRD will continue to issue lists to communities when requested. Each municipality will be responsible for contacting the candidates, making appointments and promotions from the eligible list and providing bypass and selection reasons to the applicants in accordance with civil service law and rules. After August 31, 2009, HRD will no longer review and approve appointments and promotions. Appeals will be made directly to the Civil Service Commission.

HRD will be responsible for maintaining and updating the eligible list for each municipality as applicants, such as veterans, become eligible to be added to the list. 

HRD will provide technical assistance as needed to assist the municipalities in making appointments and promotions from the eligible list. Additionally, HRD will send a technical certification manual to each city and town and will be conducting information sessions in September. 

We will be sending regular communications to you during this transition process, so that we might work together on making this change as problem-free as possible.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just seems like they will be doing less monitoring. Should not have too much of an effect, just have to make sure you keep an eye on who they promote and make sure they dont try to pull some shenanigans!! Same as we have always done.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, but if the towns are responsible for notifying candidates, what;s to stop them from only notifying the candidates they wish to hire and "forgetting" or making "mistakes" in notify others?


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think a lawsuit would stop the departments from forgetting to notify the candidates.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

BRION24 said:


> I think a lawsuit would stop the departments from forgetting to notify the candidates.


A lawsuit based on what? A "good faith mistake" that will simply force the appt authority to place the candidate at the top of the list, because the favored candidate will already be on the job by the time the litgations is settled? It certainly won't be blatant enough to show malicious intent, but will be an "oops, sorry we forgot" or a "what do you mean you didn't get that postcard...we sent it out, don't know what to tell ya".

I just see mucho room for shinanaigans.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

BRION24 has a good point, I can already see my chief pulling some underhanded shit.


----------



## aran isle (Mar 17, 2009)

I beleive DMH and DCF have taken a hit recently.\
Poor DYS has gotten 0/0/0/0/0/ for god knows how many years in their contracts.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

aran isle said:


> Poor DYS has gotten 0/0/0/0/0/ for god knows how many years in their contracts.


I wager that would be the "glass of milk" I've talked about before.


----------



## Cypher_Shibboleth (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree with the general sentiments expressed by the "Shenanigan" contingency.

Cops, and especially Chiefs, know how to play games with lists, and hiring etc. I fear that it will become more difficult after 31 August 09 to secure a police job in a civil service town without some political horsepower.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Bottom line is WE have gotten what we deserve. Fire unions (PFFM) and police unions have been supporting these shit bumm politicians like Patrick and company who want to f*ck with the system and our lively hoods. When will the unions learn!

Our union dues are now going to be wasted on law suits.


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

When I came on many years ago, I was very low on the list. A friend that was sort of helping me along came by on a friday and said"so you start the academy Monday"?
I didn't know what he was talking about, I had not recived any notice. It was about 2PM on friday and he called the Chief and said there had been a mistake as I had scored well and had not been called. The chief told him to bring me over to him right then, which we did. He asked me a few questions and told me to be there monday to start theAcademy. My friend said it was not unusual at that period in time for shenanigans to be played where 4 or 5 guys would not be sent letters, then some guys who did not score as well would show up on the monday. They would call your name a few times and then have the connected person "fill in".
If you ever found out about it the other guy was already hired and it was an "honest mistake. So I know form personal experience that these thing used to happen. I am retiring the end of the year and I always wonder where I'd be right now if that friend hadn't just stopped by many years ago.


----------

